# K70 Leertaste



## Dark-Blood (12. November 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe heute den Support angeschrieben, weil mir ungünstig eine Coladose auf die Leertaste gefallen ist und diese jetzt einen Sprung hat. 
Ich wollte nichts umsonst, sondern einfach eine neue Leertaste kaufen, würde natürlich auch für die Versandkosten und alles aufkommen.
Aber der Support erklärt mir es gibt keine einzelnen Tasten zum kaufen ....
Wie bitte kann es sein, dass ein Premiumhersteller es nicht schafft eine einzelne Taste zu verkaufen? 
Meine gesamte Tastatur einschicken ist leider nicht möglich, da ich keine Rechnung mehr habe und eine Alternative wird mir nicht angeboten 

Jetzt hoffe ich hier auf eine Lösung. 
Ansonsten wäre ich schon etwas arg enttäuscht von Corsair. 

Gruß


----------



## pronde (12. November 2014)

Kleben? Normal bieten Hersteller keine Einzelteile an. Die kommen ja fertig aus China und werden bei defekten komplett entsorgt.


----------



## tripod (13. November 2014)

muss ich pronde zustimmen.

eigene erfahrung:

ich wollte mir vor jahren bei logitech eine ersatz shift-taste kaufen, wurde auch abgelehnt.
(wurde im rahmen einer rma dann komplett getauscht)

bei ducky hatte ich einmal nachgefragt, ob ich denn eine andere leertaste erwerben könnte.
(nur rein optischer grund). wurde auch direkt abgelehnt,


----------



## HolGORE (13. November 2014)

Also ich hab letztens ein Ersatzteil bei Func beantragt.
Nen Tag später kam ne EMail, entweder ich soll Ihnen die Rechnung zukommen lassen (kostenloser Ersatz) oder ich kann es kostenpflichtig bestellen.

Von Corsair könnte man schon so eine Reaktion erwarten.


----------



## Dark-Blood (13. November 2014)

Vorallem ist Corsair nicht irgendein Hersteller, sondern eigentlich ein Premium und sowas denke ich kann man dann schon erwarten. Ich zahl ja auch keine 5 Euro für die Tastatur sondern 100.


----------



## Bluebeard (13. November 2014)

Ich kann die Enttäuschung schon verstehen. Einzelne Tasten sind leider schwer zu organisieren. Wie wäre es mit einem Tausch. Du schickst mir deine defekte Taste zu und ich schicke dir meine heile? Dann haben wir das so gut es geht gelöst. Regeln wir über PN wenn du Interesse hast!


----------



## Dark-Blood (14. November 2014)

Klar, vielen Dank auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Dark-Blood (13. Januar 2015)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Ich kann die Enttäuschung schon verstehen. Einzelne Tasten sind leider schwer zu organisieren. Wie wäre es mit einem Tausch. Du schickst mir deine defekte Taste zu und ich schicke dir meine heile? Dann haben wir das so gut es geht gelöst. Regeln wir über PN wenn du Interesse hast!




Hey, 
hab dir jetzt schon zwei mal ne PN geschrieben, dass ich wieder zurück bin und wir jetzt gerne tauschen können. 
Bitte melde dich doch mal bei mir 

Gruß


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Januar 2015)

Hi Dark-Blood,

ich hatte doch geantwortet. Schick mir nur deine Adresse zu bitte und ich sende dir die Leertaste. Habe inzwischen Ersatz für dich bekommen. Brauchen auch gar nicht mehr zu Tauschen.

Grüße


----------



## Dark-Blood (20. Januar 2015)

Hey,
also neue Leertaste ist angekommen. 
Vielen Dank für den super Service von Bluebeard  

Gruß


----------

